# my neighbor backed into my car



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my nieghbor backed into my car i was going to restore. figures...no body daamage what so ever till now...grrr. it indented to about the depth of an old fashioned headlight bulb. 1990 cutlas special american edition. any ball park figure on repair at shop prices? i would have to get it going to take to a shop for estimates.ie insure with temps and get new battery etc.......thanks


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

If your neighbor is insured with ICBC I believe you can go through them through his liability coverage. If he has his 43% discount for more than 3 years it won't even affect his rates. 

Hard to estimate the damage via the photo.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

better to just claim to ICBC with him. I have a smaller (maybe a nickle size) dent in my front bumper both side and a little bit or surface rust(not fully rusted, can save it by sanding the surface and paint it) and it was already 700-750 dollars. Wasn't even that bad looking. But I got a sporty looking car (honda prelude with aftermarket bodykit) and want it to be perfect so decided to check out how much to get it fixed. 

Maybe it just depends on the car and such. But yeah maybe 700-750 for that to reshape it, paint it and labour. Maybe less or more haha. Hard to estimate as I am not a car body worker. Just wanted to tell you how much mine will cost and you can start from there.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Agreed that it is probably better for both of you if you go through ICBC. Auto bodywork always ends up being shockingly expensive. Also, they will have to try and match the paint, and the car has probably faded since it was new, so going with a factory paint code will not get thm a perfect match. With a car that age, any body work will end up being a pretty significant portion of the car's value.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

ICBC could end up writing off you car  At least ICBC can determine the value of compensation which you can settle with your neighbour so his/her claim record will not be affected.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

If you go through ICBC you may have to pay your own deductible.
Although I would hope your neighbor would reimburse you.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my car is not insured as it is parked in my parking area waiting restoration. i know she was in an accident a while ago so would probably lose her discount if she didn't already.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> my car is not insured as it is parked in my parking area waiting restoration. i know she was in an accident a while ago so would probably lose her discount if she didn't already.


Oh that's I think impossible to claim to ICBC since your car is not insured. 
Even if it was insured, ICBC will try to not pay for it and what not. Those guys will figure something out to there favour. I parked mine in a parking lot mall, come back, my front bumper body kit was not even and went to ICBC to claim it. they said no witness no claim. Ofcourse no witness I was inside the mall and it was hit and run. But if you find a cheap auto shop, Please share :bigsmile:


----------



## lamsimon (Jul 3, 2010)

ur looking around $650 for just the quater panel


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the input. she owned up to it right way. i thought she had hit my current car but there was already the damage on the bumper. it wasnt till a week later i noticed it was the other car she hit.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

clintgv said:


> Oh that's I think impossible to claim to ICBC since your car is not insured.
> Even if it was insured, ICBC will try to not pay for it and what not. Those guys will figure something out to there favour. I parked mine in a parking lot mall, come back, my front bumper body kit was not even and went to ICBC to claim it. they said no witness no claim. Ofcourse no witness I was inside the mall and it was hit and run. But if you find a cheap auto shop, Please share :bigsmile:


Not true.
A few years back I heard a shocking but true story.

Somebody brought a BMW 2002 up from the states.
Had it parked on the street w/now expired insurance.
A hit and run driver demolished it.No witness.
ICBC paid.
They have a special fund for such cases(I forget the name).
You need to complain a lot to the right people.
I suppose the logic was that it was almost certainly an ICBC insuree that hit it.
Sad but true.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

My thinking on this is, how long do you plan on living there and do you like your neighbor ? It may in the end be better to settle for some cash from her ( a reasonable amount ) rather than making a claim. Why don't you speak with her a see what she thinks. She may decide to just put it through her insurance, you may also be able to claim it on your property insurance, if you have home insurance ? They will then go after her insurer - ICBC.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

she is going to pay me $500 . i think that is fair. she was honest enough to come and tell me she did it. her ex racked up 2 accidents she is paying extra premiums on her insurance.
she said if it comes to more to get it fixed she will pay the difference. She is a single mom with 2 kids and xmas is almost here so she will pay me in january.

thanks for all the advice everyone


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

$500 seems fair. I think you made the right decision. If you find any paintless dent repair videos online you may be able to tap it out yourself. Just takes a lot of patient hours!


----------

